# 3 Ultra friendly male rats and savic freddy cage



## Phenobarbie (Sep 28, 2009)

3 Ultra friendly male rats and savic freddy cage - Reluctantly looking to rehome my 3 boy rats, all are big cuddly friendly playful and have never ever shown agression or bitten.

I am moving into a smaller flat and the landlord will not allow any pets so they are loking for a new loving home.

1 black berkshire top eared and 2 black hooded top eared.
I refuse to split the 3 up as they are brothers and are really close.
All 3 are also litter trained to the tray.
They are fine with new people, but wary of loud sudden noises if free-ranging, as they have been since i got them- nothing serious.

Comes with a savic freddy cage with shelf, 2 water bottles, litter tray, wooden house, massive wheel, special rat shampoo and more than likely, excess food bedding and bio-catolet.

Not looking for any money for them, just a new loving home.

If you need photos please email me or ring me to arrange a viewing.
You will not be dissappointed as they are gorgeous and extremely well looked after.

we are moving on the 29th october so will need to be collected before then or will unfortunately have to be given in at a rescue centre.
Collection from Fishponds.

Thanks, Stacey


----------



## sandydi (Jul 21, 2010)

hi...just wondering if you still have your ratties looking for homes....I am very interested...hopefully you could get back to me...thanks.


----------

